# African Filter Shrimp



## fishyfaery (Jun 2, 2008)

I was lucky enough to find one of these fellows at a small LFS. It's definitely not the prettiest shrimp. It's unusual. I LIKE unusual. He/She (who knows) is about 3 inches and blueish in color. I call him JUMBO the shrimp.
PlanetInvert -picture of the breed African Filter Shrimp | Atya gabonensis | Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp Species Information Page

He was expensive (not as expensive as paying shipping) even thought I got a bit of a discount since he is missing one of his "fans". It should grow back after a molt or two, so I'm not too worried. He was in a tank with a VERY aggressive and HUGE Ropefish at the store. They said they'd had him for months. I knew I had to rescue him.

He was initially very shy, immediately seeking a hiding place in a crevice amongst the rocks. After a week he began venturing out to "fan" when I was feeding. I notice him really fanning when i do a frozen daphenia feed.

Along with JUMBO, I have a medium sized shrimp that I've yet to identify. He was labeled a "Whiskered" shrimp. Since I haven't found any mention of that name I know he's mis-identified. He's almost as clear as a Ghost, but had a definite brown coloration and a different body shape.

I'm really interested in finding some more exotic shrimp. Rudolph, BumbleBee, Crystal Red, and the incredible variety of Sulawasi Shrimps. Mail order seems the only option right now and that's sky high! I keep inquiring at all 4 places that I shop. The "whiskered" was brought to one shop after I asked. I'm hopeful that continued interest might bring some stock of shrimps into the LFS soon.

I'd love to hear about the shrimp in your tanks.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

When I worked at a LFS many years ago, we had 0 demand for fancy shrimp, but with the internet and the information age upon us now the way it is, more and more people are getting interested in them. I understand that in Germany and other parts of Europe, they are more popular. Thats changing here and its really cool to see that you are interested in them and that you have a couple already. Earlier today I was watching a bunch of shrimp videos on YouTube.
I just found this video of the African Filter Shrimp though - 





pretty cool!


----------



## fishyfaery (Jun 2, 2008)

LOVED the video. That looks just like JUMBO. Of course mine moves a bit akwardly right now with a fan missing, but that's part of his charm.
Thanks for the treat!


----------



## cal1112333 (Aug 27, 2008)

Another filter feeder but my personal favorate is bamboo shrimp. They range for light tan to scarlet red depending on how well you feed them. Mine arent shy at all and dont even jerk with big fast movements, and are the only ones in the tank that dont move away when i stick my face in there for a better look. and besides that, theyre eating the string algae and black beard algae they alsowill take swims all the way around the tank and say hi to my guppies and frog


----------



## Ulli Bauer (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi,

yeah, I'm from Germany, and shrimp ARE big over here! 
According to my books, African filter shrimp live in whitewater areas in the habitat, so please make sure Jumbo has a good current in your tank.
They like powdered food. In a pinch, they will collect food from the bottom of the tank with their fans, which is a bad sign. Not only does it mean that the shrimp is close to starving, but this can also seriously wear out the fans, and then they don't serve for filtering any more.

I'd just fill some powdered food into a syringe (without the needle, of course), mix with water and feed directly into the fans.

Cheers
Ulli


----------

